# My Pegasus Nautilus in box review



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got The new Nautilus kit from Pegasus. The detail on this is amazing down to the rivets. The kit is all styrene except for the Squid base. The base is vinyl. Cant wait to start on this one.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to photograph this kit, it looks great. I can't wait to get my hands on one.
If it's not too much trouble, could you also photograph the instructions for us?
Thanks again, that is one fantastic model.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> ...The kit is all styrene except for the Squid base...


The kit is actually ABS so your standard tube glue will not work on it. Ambroid, Tenax, and a few others of the liquid glues will work, as well as super glue. The instructions contain specifics on what glues will work.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Window masks*

Put aside an hour and a half for each window using the masks. They go on good and I brushed some future on top to hold them in place. I hope they come off of after the painting. I'm worried that once glued inside, if you press to hard to get the masks off, the windows might pop off and that would destroy the build. I guess you could paint them first , then mask it off once installed.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Interior Complete*

I finished up the interior. I am going to light it , or try to light it at least. I used Paul's etch and it really helps out the detail in the salon.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking real nice.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

How you guys can work on things that small and make them look so incredible is beyond me. Simply gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

some nice work there!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job on the salon....the detail in the kit is amazing right down to the individual keys on the organ and Paul's upgrade takes it to the next level...looking forward to seeing how this progresses against my build....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

While this is not my favorite version of the Nautilus. The detail of the model, your work, and attention to detail is certainly amazing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> While this is not my favorite version of the Nautilus. The detail of the model, your work, and attention to detail is certainly amazing ! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliment. I really appreciate all thoughts. here is the Nautilus completed and lit, just needs painting. The etch from Paragrafix along with the kit supplied etch really enhances an already detailed ship. I didn't use the wheehouse at it was a bit tough to fit in plus you can barely see it once it is in there. It is really detailed though thanks to Paul.Here are some more pics and a video.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Almost ready to leave dry dock*

I have almost completed the Nautilus kit. I used Rustoleum's rusty metal primer as the basecoat for the ship. The Squid and base were base coated as well. Just need to add some weathering and details and she will be complete. She is lit so I will show that when it is complete.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

She looks great so far but it was a bit scary seeing seeing it up on the railing. One strong gust of wind...

Can't wait to start my version.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Her Maiden Voyage*

Here is my completed Nautilus from Pegasus. Fabulous, fun to build kit. Here a some more pics and finally a video at the end.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Last few shots and the wrap up video.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, just love the paint job :thumbsup:.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work, Jaws! :thumbsup:

That paint job is just right too. Definitely a nice kit.


----------

